# My cousin owns an art Gallery



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2017)

*OK, not really photography, but if you are ever passing through Tulsa Oklahoma, you can pop in to my cousin's gallery and take a peek.  

*http://www.gierek.com/index.php

https://www.facebook.com/JosephGier...287956718293/2013001815380222/?type=3&theater


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2017)

I am impressed, Marie. Nice site. I loved the 360 views and saw some nice paintings. Thanks for the peek!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)

Beautiful work, saw a sunset there that was especially nice!  Thanks for sharing Marie!


----------

